# Punto MK2 - Engine Bay Detail



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

After playing about with the engine bay the other day on the Punto I noticed some rusty bits, some oxidised bits and generally dirty parts I wasn't happy with so set about it today.








Things used - 
Hose 
Megs APC (4:1)
FK Degreaser (4:1)
Various brushes
KURUST
AG Metal Polish
Halfords Silver Paint
Halfords Primer
Fiat Orion Gray paint
i4Detailing Tyre Gloss (rubber seals :thumb
TW Trim Wax stuff
CIF cleaner

Whole car was hosed down, misted with LT and wiped with a CYC towel to get rid of dust. Clocked some nice beading (LP + BA)










































































KURUST working it's magic


















Gonna be sprayed silver soon!










Tip for spraying screws - put them in a sponge 



















Degreased










proved invaluable today










1 coat of silver





































Gonna spray with heat resistant paint soon enough









































































Gonna be off soon 










TropiCare window cleaner working fantastic as always










Paints still in good nick




























Porsche behind us on the way home (excuse the watermarks )










Discovered this today - my niece climbed out the back and opened the door herself and knocked it against (so I've been told... :wall: )








Cheers for looking

Alan


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good man good job


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cheers :thumb: you still want a look at it the morn?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Good job


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks good! How long did you spend on it?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Arrived at the garage at 11.40am, got home at 5.45pm. So about 6 hours? :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Looks good, 8v's with ABS are rare.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Really? I never knew that. Apparently Orion Gray is rare also.

Mine came with a Blaupunkt 10cd changer and a subwoofer, that rare too?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good Alan nice job


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Really? I never knew that. Apparently Orion Gray is rare also.
> 
> Mine came with a Blaupunkt 10cd changer and a subwoofer, that rare too?


You probably have a GO model like my first 8v.

That gray is rare, you don't see it that often at all.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It says ELX on the back


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice improvement!  shame about the door


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cheers  yeah it is a right pain. added a couple new pics.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> It says ELX on the back


Yh, just a special model mate.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cheers for that, never knew that!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice results Alan :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking much better mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks very much. well chuffed.


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thread from the dead (almost) but cheers


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice attention to detail


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice tidy up,I did the engine bay on my 406 the other day. I like the sponge tip for respraying screws.I use a small block of oasis,I find its easier to screw into and keeps them more upright.


----------

